
Ask HN: Best way to get rid of net-negative employees - matt_the_bass
What’s the best way to get rid of an employee that doesn’t make the cut? Fire them? Lay them off? Suggest they leave?<p>Please share your experiences and suggestions.
======
sidlls
It's rare that a statement as stark and simplistic as "doesn't make the cut"
applies. Usually there are deeper issues to consider.

Start by inviting them to comment on the job environment and responsibilities
they've been given. If they demonstrate lack of understanding of the latter,
or provide comments that differ remarkably from other reports' and your own
personal knowledge of the former, then you're either wearing rose colored
glasses about the quality of the environment and/or the employee is laboring
without sufficient guidance (i.e. management is poor), or else they're just
not "getting it".

In the former case, determine if this deficiency can be remedied in a timely
manner. If it can't, deeper problems exist in the organization: seriously
consider that _other_ employees might need the "termination treatment." In the
latter case, dive deeper to find out why their performance is not up to your
standards: if it can be rectified allow appropriate time to do so, otherwise
terminate their employment.

The correct way to do that is in person, in a private setting (e.g. manager's
office or meeting room), with a severance package ready and appropriate
consideration for the professional future of the employee: that they aren't a
fit at your organization should not be something that diminishes their ability
to make a living elsewhere, where it may be a better fit.

------
chiefalchemist
Human relationships - pardon me - suck. They're never easy. Try as you might
there are always mismatches, there are always misunderstanding.

I would imagine that if you're feeling uncomfortable, so is the other person.
It's rare it's a complete surprise, eh. As leadership (or at least management)
it's time to apply The Golden Rule. It's that what you want?

Finally, if this pattern repeats too many times too often then it's time to
revist your hiring practices. A pattern means the problem is internal, and not
the new hire.

------
staunch
Severance cures all. Six months. Cheaper than waiting another 5 months and
giving 1 month.

------
shoo
check out ask a manager. try the posts tagged with "firing" or "being the
boss". e.g. [http://www.askamanager.org/2017/11/my-employee-cant-
accept-t...](http://www.askamanager.org/2017/11/my-employee-cant-accept-that-
his-performance-is-bad.html)

